# Ski base damage



## rah140 (Jan 7, 2012)

I recently waxed my skis and I didn't realize the the temperature settings were in Celsius instead of Fahrenheit. The temperature was at 200, and I was wondering if I damaged the ski base. What does a burned ski base look like?

There are no visible signs of damage, but I noticed that the opposite side of the ski was very warm when I was waxing. My skis are new and I hope I didn't damage them.

Thank for your advice.


----------



## rah140 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Waxing Skis*

I recently waxed my skis and I didn't realize the the temperature settings were in Celsius instead of Fahrenheit. the temperature was at 200 and I was wondering if i damaged the ski base. What does a burned ski base look like?

There are no visible signs of damage, but I noticed that the opposite side of the ski was very warm when I was waxing. My skis are new and I hope I didn't damage them.

Thank for your advice.


----------



## rah140 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Waxing*

I recently waxed my skis and I didn't realize the the temperature settings were in Celsius instead of Fahrenheit. the temperature was at 200 and I was wondering if i damaged the ski base. What does a burned ski base look like?

There are no visible signs of damage, but I noticed that the opposite side of the ski was very warm when I was waxing. My skis are new and I hope I didn't damage them.

Thank for your advice.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2012)

Forget it, they're shot.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2012)

I think you're biggest danger is keeping the iron in one place too long, I use the cheapest clothes iron I could find at Kmart, $8 or so. I don't set it at any particular temperature, or clothes setting, I just play around with it so it's hot enough to melt the wax without smoking. I doubt you damaged your bases. I move the iron in a circular motion while sliding it up and down the ski till the wax is thoroughly melted. I enjoy tuning my skis, there's something Zen about the whole process. Sure helps to have a Shop Vac. I used to do my Son's board too, that was a PITA. I built a jig for my skis, never got around to doing so for my Son's board, think I used to do it across the arms of a shop chair and secure it as best I could, boards are just so friggen wide. I've never damaged either hot waxing, good luck.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Forget it, they're shot.



I'll PM you the address to ship them to. I'll see if I can resurrect them :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2012)

Unless you actually left the iron in one stationary spot for a few minutes, chances are the only thing that might of happened is that the wax won't quite perform as well since you might have "fried" some of the desired properties of the wax - no big deal! As for slightly damage, very doubtful unless you didn't move that iron at all for minutes!


----------



## rah140 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, thank you for your help


----------



## rah140 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for your help


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 7, 2012)

rah140 said:


> There are no visible signs of damage, ...........



Really wouldn't worry about it. Unlikely any real damage occurred.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2012)

You didn't damage them..if you left it there and burned them they would be toast..just keep the iron moving and don't use too much wax as you end up scraping most of it off. I use a little as possible and start by crayoning it on..which is rubbing the wax block all over the bases..then melt a line of small blobs down the middle. Just make sure you get an even coat, let then dry and cool down then scrape it all down..you don't want to leave a thick layer..then brush it down..if you have a brush..youtube has the best vids how to do this. I don't even have a bench i use 2 saw horses and click the boots in to weigh them down and lift the brakes..


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah. You would probably know if there was damage... like when you leave an iron on a shirt and burn a hole through it :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2012)

Nick, maybe you could combine all three threads this guy started?


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 7, 2012)

_A properly hand tuned, freshly waxed and scraped ski is a beautiful thing...._  I actually said that to myself on Thursday night after I finished a couple pairs and stood there looking at those ebony bases as they leaned up against the wall.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Nick, maybe you could combine all three threads this guy started?



Done.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 7, 2012)

Damaged just means your bases will no longer accept wax.  Whether or not that really means anything if you're not racing is debatable.  In any case, unless you left the iron in one spot for a long period of time damaged bases can be restored by a stone grind which will grind away the burnt layer.  Wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Done.



Thanks


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 9, 2012)

rah140 said:


> I recently waxed my skis and I didn't realize the the temperature settings were in Celsius instead of Fahrenheit. The temperature was at 200, and I was wondering if I damaged the ski base. What does a burned ski base look like?
> 
> There are no visible signs of damage, but I noticed that the opposite side of the ski was very warm when I was waxing. My skis are new and I hope I didn't damage them.
> 
> Thank for your advice.



If the ptex is bubbling up then you know your ski base is damaged. As long as you keep the iron moving and there's a layer of wax between the iron and base, you should be fine. Your skis will be warm to the touch during waxing.

If the iron is smoking, then it's too hot. Smoke is a bad sign since you're burning the wax and changing its characteristics. If it's smoking, let it cool down then resume your waxing.


----------

